# Happy Thanksgiving



## Paradise (Dec 16, 2011)

I know, with all that most of us on here have been through, it is difficult to remember that we do indeed have a ton to be thankful for. It's so easy to worry about our problems and allow them to consume us and to forget that we have so much in our lives that is wonderful. 

I'm thankful for my daughter. She is such a beautiful and entertaining little version of myself and I love her so much. 

I'm thankful for my health. I had a bit of a scare towards the end of my sports season but after being finished for 3 weeks I've lost 8 lbs and am getting ready for a 10 mile run through the woods. I already feel so much better. 

I'm thankful for my family. My mother and father helped me through the divorce and my dad kicked me in the butt a few times helping me to wake up after I started feeling sorry for myself. 

There is so much more to list here and I could seriously go on forever. I don't want to ever lose track of what is truly important and all of the great things I have in this life.


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

What a great post!There really are so many things that are great and deserving of thanks.

And major congrats on the weightloss!! That's awesome


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> What a great post!There really are so many things that are great and deserving of thanks.
> 
> And major congrats on the weightloss!! That's awesome


Well said! Packed yet?


----------



## ScarletBegonias (Jun 26, 2012)

aston said:


> Well said! Packed yet?


 still workin on it


----------



## aston (Oct 24, 2011)

ScarletBegonias said:


> still workin on it


You might need a U-Haul at this rate :rofl:


----------



## WomanScorned (May 8, 2011)

Happy Thanksgiving indeed! I'm in such a better place this year than I was last year. Thankful for my little girls and my boyfriend and getting ready to cook the first Thanksgiving dinner I've cooked in a LOOONG time. Hopefully that all goes well.


----------



## stillhoping (Aug 27, 2012)

I am thankful for all my friends and family, they have been such a great support. I am thankful for TAM and all the wonderful family I have here. I am thankful for how awesome my kids are, for their love and support. Happy Turkey day!


----------



## arbitrator (Feb 13, 2012)

Thankfulness reigns supreme here for the two loving boys that God has so unselfishly blessed me with, for my loving friends and family that I have, and for the men and women that stand a post both domestically and worldwide, and offer me and others their steadfast and unselfish protection.

But most of all I thank a very loving God who has provided all of the beauty and the love that is so inherent in this world of ours.


----------



## EnjoliWoman (Jul 2, 2012)

I'm thankful for my daughter and my parents who choose ME out of all of the babies they could have adopted.

I'm thankful for a good job, my own home, a safe car. I'm thankful I could afford to take care of my dog and family when they need it.

I'm thankful that I'm healthy and strong (inside, not outside - yet!)

I'm thankful that I have a few close friends who will (and have) dropped everything for me in times of need.

I'm thankful for neighbors who look out for me and have also been there in times of need.

A full fridge, a full glass, I'll toast to my 'internet' friends today as well.


----------

